# TT on BBS RS



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

anyone have pics of a TT on 16in RS's 

i can find these all day long but the 17in are almost impossible to find for a decent price


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i am pretty sure it will look stupid. but more importantly i believe the inside barrel on RS's will not allow the wheel to fit over the brakes. I know 16" is the smallest but that damn barrel i think it just barely hits.

get some reps if you can't find a 17" set


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

i figured it might look stupid since the wheel arches on our cars is so damn big 

but rep is not a road i wanna go down i want the real thing 

anyone know of someone selling a set let me know 

p.s. id like them to be unfinished as this would be a winter project


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Vr wheels has some. You will need to have them redrilled and run spacers to make them work, unless you plan to rebuild them


----------



## dogdrive (Oct 19, 2005)

PLAYED TT said:


> Vr wheels has some. You will need to have them redrilled and run spacers to make them work, unless you plan to rebuild them


run adaptors and you won't need to redrill and buy spacers.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

dogdrive said:


> run adaptors and you won't need to redrill and buy spacers.


But the offsets were in the 40's and 50's. Not sure if I would trust adapters at those sizes.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

My brother send me this pic from Maryland


----------



## 1.8Tbug (Jun 17, 2008)

iamraymond said:


> My brother send me this pic from Maryland


that is so ****ing sick those are 17's tho arent they?


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

iamraymond said:


> My brother send me this pic from Maryland


that's jaymo... he swung by my joint not too long ago... sadly he lost the centre caps on the driver side on the way down to ocmd... still looks awesome though


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Not 16s, but Audi OEM BBS RS IIs 18 x 8.


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

Mr. Ben :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Jaymo's secret is out!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

1.8Tbug said:


> that is so ****ing sick those are 17's tho arent they?


Those look like 18's with slant lips???


----------



## MeizelTT (May 7, 2009)

M-Power M3 said:


> Those look like 18's with slant lips???



i think they are 18" with 17"star inside but with higher edge.

like this:










:bs:


----------



## andrewosky (May 17, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Jaymo's secret is out!


 Ahahah jaymo looooooseropcorn:opcorn:


----------

